# Como saber la temperatura de una resistencia con los Watts



## Black Pillow (Sep 20, 2016)

Lo que pasa es que hace poco, compré en una ferretería una resistencia eléctrica de 927W, mi problema es que en las especificaciones no viene cual es la máxima temperatura que puede alcanzar la resistencia, entonces, mi duda es:
Será posible calcular con alguna fórmula mágica o de alguna manera el calor al que podrá llegar dicha resistencia?
Aquí les dejo los datos:
927W 
127V 
+/-10%
 y es del no. 20
La marca es ronahe,pero creo que su página web ya no está en uso así que me tendré que basar en sus amables respuestas.

PD: Vivo en México por lo que aquí se utiliza una red eléctrica de 127V (teóricamente, porque siempre está entre 110 y 120), y con un ciclo de 60Hz ...



Como dato extra, encontré esto en Yahoo Answers:
*Potencia =energía ÷ tiempo

Por lo tanto energía = potencia × tiempo.
La energía es el calor que buscas.*
Lo que no entiendo es:en qué influye el tiempo o que es lo que pondria en esta parte de la formula?


----------



## opamp (Sep 20, 2016)

Amigo no hay fórmula mágica, he comprado muchas resistencias de 1000W/220Vac, al medir la temperatura con un termopar, me han arrojado valores desde los 600 a 950 oC aproximadamente. 
Algunos te ponen la potencia ,por ejemplo : 1000Watts, pero eso se dá si la resistencia está a 1200 oC, si lo pones a tu red de alimentación date por agradecido si te dá  750Watts, cuestión de marketing le llaman.


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 20, 2016)

Watts = Joules/segundo. 

Tienes una resistencia de 930W, aplicando fórmula soporta 7.3A entonces su impedancia es de 17.4Ω  Si aplicamos la misma analogía de un transistor donde la PD = (TJ - TA)/RJA, donde:
PD = potencia disipada,
TJ = temperatura de juntura
TA = temperatura ambiente
RJA = resistencia térmica total

Ahora, tú quieres conocer TJ, pero desconoces RJA. Para conocer RJA = L/k, donde
L = grosor
k = conductividad térmica

La conductividad térmica depende del material y él área de este. Ya ahí tablas sobre ello, generalmente las resistencias eléctricas están hechas de nicrom con una temperatura de fusión de 1400 ºC.

También puedes convertir la potencia a su equivalente en calorías y partir de ahí (1 joule = 0.24 calorías).

Calor = 0.24 * R * I² * t

PD. Todo lo dicho se basa practicante en nada  ... 
... NO te creas.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 20, 2016)

La pregunta que surge, es, ¿Para qué quieres saberlo?

Una manera de saber esa temperatura, es viendo el color que toma la resistencia.

http://www.soldadurasmagna.cl/productos/magna/comosaberlatemper.htm

Esta otra tabla es un poco más realista.
http://hermandaddelyunque.forosactivos.net/t74-relacion-entre-los-colores-y-las-temperaturas

De ella se desprende, que seguramente no supera los 1000 grados.

Además, la temperatura que la resistencia alcance, dependera también del grado de aislación, o de disipación a la que esté expuesta.

Si está rodeada de material refractario, seguramente, llegará a una temperatura muy superior, a la que llegaría si estuviera expuesta a una corriente de aire.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 21, 2016)

Tambien dependerá de lo que esa resistencia tenga que calentar, por ejemplo, el soldador de estaño llega a unos 350º, si a ese mismo soldador se le saca la punta, su temperatura se eleva al punto de quemar la resistencia.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 21, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Tambien dependerá de lo que esa resistencia tenga que calentar, por ejemplo, el soldador de estaño llega a unos 350º, si a ese mismo soldador se le saca la punta, su temperatura se eleva al punto de quemar la resistencia.



A eso me refería, en ese caso, la punta del soldador(cobre, grán conductividad), *funciona como disipador,* logrando fundir el estaño, *pero bajando la temperatura de la resistencia.*


----------



## Black Pillow (Jul 13, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> La pregunta que surge, es, ¿Para qué quieres saberlo?
> 
> Además, la temperatura que la resistencia alcance, dependera también del grado de aislación, o de disipación a la que esté expuesta.
> 
> Si está rodeada de material refractario, seguramente, llegará a una temperatura muy superior, a la que llegaría si estuviera expuesta a una corriente de aire.



Con esto me surge una duda, la quiero para un extrusor de plástico donde la calefacción es el único elemento que me falta (y creo que el más importante  ), entonces si está en contacto directo con un tubo de acero galvanizado, me es posible regular la temperatura para que no suba de los 400°C?

Y otra duda, si una de estas resistencias las tengo prende y apaga, prende y apaga, porque voy a usar un sistema de relés o relays, se daña?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2017)

Las resistencias de extrusora mayormente son tipo abrazadera y funcionan exactamente así :



Black Pillow dijo:


> prende y apaga, prende y apaga,


 
No se dañan para nada , *si querés mantener bien la temperatura* , COMPRÁ un control de temperatura específico PID . . .  no hagas inventos caseros 









Las inyectoras superan cómodamente los 5 kWatt

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 13, 2017)

Hola, alcanzar una temp.  dada, depende de varios factores.  Es necesario conocer la potencia de la resistencia, la temp. ambiente, la masa a calentar(calor específico), las pérdidas de calor en el sistema, la resistencia térmica, etc. Sobre el sistema de control de temp. Conviene control a semiconductor(relé estado sólido). Ya que de esa forma permite control mediante PID, que es mucho más preciso.


----------

